# Who was your first furry character crush?



## HarryCanyon (Aug 5, 2012)

For me it would be Cleo on Heathcliff, Clarice on that Chip and Dale cartoon "Two chips and a Miss" and Cheetara on Thundercats when i was 4 27 years ago.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't think I've had cartoon crushes, or any crushes at all.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 5, 2012)

I've never had a crush on an anthro character.


----------



## JadeBleufox (Aug 5, 2012)

Donatello from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles >.>


----------



## Percy (Aug 5, 2012)

I haven't had a crush on any anthro character. Or any fictional character for that matter.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2012)

What is a crush even meant to feel like, out of curiosity?


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 5, 2012)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ykvACF9e55Q/SuSn6DT-XqI/AAAAAAAAAGE/_kGU68r9_Go/s400/hitler-bunny-ears.png
He's so kawaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 5, 2012)

I think it was Razor from swat cats.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 5, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ykvACF9e55Q/SuSn6DT-XqI/AAAAAAAAAGE/_kGU68r9_Go/s400/hitler-bunny-ears.png
> He's so kawaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


This is what Hetalia fans actually believe :V

I haven't had any crushes on anthropomorphic characters. I've had crushes in real life when I was in high school/middle school.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2012)

I want to say Hailey the foxgirl from Weird Answer Kommand. I've had a few people tell me that foxies are my waifu in the past.


----------



## Conker (Aug 5, 2012)

As soon as I saw the "who was your first" I knew what this thread would be about :[


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2012)

Ruethel said:


> Crushes are for the weak, never ending worship is where its at. _:V
> _
> Really though, it would probably have to be Alicia Pris from the PS1 game Tail Concerto for me.


Have you played Solatorobo? She appears several times in that game also.


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 5, 2012)

Robin hood the fox from that Disney version of robin hood, meh.


----------



## SiLJinned (Aug 5, 2012)

An obscure character no one has heard of...


----------



## burakki (Aug 5, 2012)

No crush for me. Although i'll give the generic "krystal" response because Starfox is amazing


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 5, 2012)

I haven't had a crush on a furry character yet.


----------



## ArcticWolf122 (Aug 5, 2012)

Natani from Two Kinds


----------



## Anubite (Aug 6, 2012)

None, not something that ever happened to me.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 6, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I think it was Razor from swat cats.



You know, I find more ppl into that guy than than T Bone...and given that T Bone has more of a build, you'd think it'd be him that everyone would drool over.



meh_is_all said:


> Robin hood the fox from that Disney version of robin hood, meh.



I never understood the RobinHood appeal. He's in a strange Disney film (which has been agrued that it helped shape the fandom) with a lot of comical shit going down which would take away his "bad boy" feel. His voice is old school suave, but not in the way I'd expect people nowadays to appreciate. Plus, he's sort of boring. Oh well, a crush doesn't have to make sense I suppose.

Sorry, OP. I'm cold-hearted. I don't get crushes. (Fun thread though.)


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 6, 2012)

Sexy :v

Well, idk if that's furry, but you _could_ consider Locust a lesser species, even if they are fictional...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 6, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Sexy :v
> 
> Well, idk if that's furry, but you _could_ consider Locust a lesser species, even if they are fictional...


I came.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 6, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I came.



Not sure if I have a dirty mind or my initial visual interpretation of that was correct.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 6, 2012)

Lol, 'twas kidding


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 6, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Lol, 'twas kidding



Me too, it was actually this sexy beast.:v


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 6, 2012)

When I was like 7 years old. I had a crush on Lola Bunny from space jam... I feel like a pervert saying that.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't get crushes on fiction characters.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 6, 2012)

Zenia said:


> I've never had a crush on an anthro character.





Percy said:


> I haven't had a crush on any anthro character. Or any *fictional character *for that matter.





Mentova said:


> I don't get crushes on *fiction characters*.



LOOOOOP HOOOOOLE TIME!!!!

Well, it wasn't exactly stated in the OP that the character had to be anthro...just furry. Furries inhabit real life (I think i've seen a few pictures of them attending conventions) and if this forum has taught us anything, Furries can be quite the characters...

Sooooo technically, one could share their first crush on a furry. The only people who can truly get away with the I have never crushed on a furry would be those who have no interest in fictional or fans of fictional characters (or asexuals)...carry on :V


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 6, 2012)

Cynder, :U
Back when I was a goddam dragon and also 15 years old. :S


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 6, 2012)

What the hell, fuck shame right? 

Cynder, Krystal and Sally Acorn are the main ones from my childhood and early adolescence. I guess I've outgrown them?


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2012)

Cassie from Dragon Tales.

Hell, she was my first crush altogether.


----------



## InariKoga (Aug 6, 2012)

ohgod, the memories.
I'd have to say it was Sawyer from "Cats Don't Dance"
I use to say she was my girlfriend when I was super little ._.
Whelp, that was a fun section of my past I never thought I'd venture again.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2012)

InariKoga said:


> ohgod, the memories.
> I'd have to say it was Sawyer from "Cats Don't Dance"
> I use to say she was my girlfriend when I was super little ._.
> Whelp, that was a fun section of my past I never thought I'd venture again.



Yeah, I used to confuse girlfriend and crush too.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 6, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> When I was like 7 years old. I had a crush on Lola Bunny from space jam... I feel like a pervert saying that.



Don't blame yourself. They clearly made an effort to make her attractive.






I can relate. *cries*


----------



## Otto042 (Aug 6, 2012)

wile e. coyote


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Have you played Solatorobo? She appears several times in that game also.



May I have your attention please? Opera Kranz. The End.

But my first furry "crush" was one of Tailsrulz girls. He got me into the fandom period and brought about my appreciation for sexy clean art.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> May I have your attention please? Opera Kranz. The End.
> 
> But my first furry "crush" was one of Tailsrulz girls. He got me into the fandom period and brought about my appreciation for sexy clean art.


I like Merveille better


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I like Merveille better



Funny what she turns out to be to the main character. And she is quite the beautiful one too.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Funny what she turns out to be to the main character. And she is quite the beautiful one too.


I love her body.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 6, 2012)

It's Falco. No one's surprised.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 6, 2012)

Do the enforcers from Duke Nukem 3D count? I can't think of much earlier than that. 

(Also I spotted this while getting a link (possibly nsfw). Guess I'm not the only one :V)


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 6, 2012)

I am aromantic. Ergo, i've never had a crush on... well, anyone. At least not any that I can remember.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Do the enforcers from Duke Nukem 3D count? I can't think of much earlier than that.
> 
> (Also I spotted this while getting a link (possibly nsfw). Guess I'm not the only one :V)


Meh, shit happens.


----------



## Devout Catalyst (Aug 6, 2012)

OOH! Clarice from "A chip and a miss" in Chip and Dale. I was so in love with her~


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 6, 2012)

Here we go, Her. Nsfw for breasts


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I love her body.


.....Well that was blunt. And so do I. Same goes for Opera, but I can see why others find Million (that is such a goofy last name) better. Kranz does border on the line of generic in design. And an eerily calm mysterious scientist woman? Hella yes.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 6, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Don't blame yourself. They clearly made an effort to make her attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every time I see this picture, I think of nostalgia critic's review of space jam. *Bunny Boobies
*


Pachi-O said:


> But my first furry "crush" was one of Tailsrulz girls. He got me into the fandom period and brought about my appreciation for sexy clean art.



I have that same picture on a thumb drive along side some over pictures... Wow, I am a pervert.


----------



## HarryCanyon (Aug 7, 2012)

InariKoga said:


> ohgod, the memories.
> I'd have to say it was Sawyer from "Cats Don't Dance"
> I use to say she was my girlfriend when I was super little ._.
> Whelp, that was a fun section of my past I never thought I'd venture again.





Gibby said:


> Don't blame yourself. They clearly made an effort to make her attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh yes i adored Lola since i was 15 when i saw that movie in theaters 2 times and she was the reason i liked it. I saw Cats Don't Dance on HBO when i was 16 and liked it, such a fun movie and thought Sawyer was cute.



Devout Catalyst said:


> OOH! Clarice from "A chip and a miss" in Chip and Dale. I was so in love with her~



Oh your not alone, Clarice was a cutie alright and adored her when i was 4 besides Cleo and Cheetara. But that was a fun classic short, it was a shame she didn't get a comeback on Rescue Rangers.


----------



## ProjectCrash (Aug 7, 2012)

Lola Bunny, all the way.
They definitely succeeded in making her attractive.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Aug 8, 2012)

As a 7 year old boy, I thought Lola Bunny in Space Jam was the hottest bitch around


----------



## Little Ghost (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh god, I was totally fucking head over heels for him. Of course, I was also in 5th grade.


----------



## St._HAPPYFACES (Aug 8, 2012)

First _attraction_ I had was to Jazz Jackrabbit, 'course I was like... 3. Not a crush, just my favorite game ever :U


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 8, 2012)

(Imma gonna bend the rules a lil' for us boring asexuals > )

You know, if a gun was pointed to my head and I had to marry a furry character...it'd be Rakushun from 12 Kingdoms. He's so calm/reasonable, deep as a well; not to mention the only redeemable person in an a world full of very flawed governments and peoples. He'd totally take a bullet for me...so he gets my vote.


----------



## Tao (Aug 8, 2012)

John Travolta in Grease


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 8, 2012)

Tao said:


> John Travolta in Grease



You go, girl...(It's electricfying!!!!)


----------



## Tao (Aug 8, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> You go, girl...(It's electricfying!!!!)



=D 

Despite being a girl, I played Danny Zuko in a play.


----------



## thenerdymathpimp (Aug 8, 2012)

My first crush was a char that i never found its name it was a blue anthro wolf.


----------



## Kahoku (Aug 8, 2012)

Bowser from that last SSB's game.





Probably the first and only...I never had one up to that point. ./sigh I regret posting this....but will.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 8, 2012)

Kijha said:


> Bowser from that last SSB's game.
> 
> Probably the first and only...I never had one up to that point. ./sigh I regret posting this....but will.



I take it you like 'em hung.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 8, 2012)

Holy crap, that's the most adorable Bowser I have ever seen...he's actually dragon-like!!


----------



## GnR (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't know about crush, but Bolt (from the movie _Bolt _lol) was probably the first....still love him

-GnR


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2012)

Three pages. Topic: First furry crush. On a furry forum. And NO one has mentioned this character yet? I'm surprised.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 8, 2012)

Gawd pachi-o NSFW. Â¬Â¬


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 8, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Gawd pachi-o NSFW. Â¬Â¬



I think she would have to be naked in order for the NSFW rule to apply.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 8, 2012)

'things you wouldn't want your boss to catch you looking at at work,' I _suspect_ that includes women in their underwear. x3


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm just gonna reiterate what's been said by many people before me and say that I've never had a crush on any fictional character.
Or even on anyone in real life, actually... ;-;

Oh gawsh, Pachi. Really? xD


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 8, 2012)

It was a few years ago, when I was first reading _The Taggerung_.

http://images.wikia.com/redwall/images/1/19/Taggerung.jpg

In other words, it was Tagg. I felt that he was ruined later in the book, but before that, he was one epic otter. I miss my preteen years...


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Oh gawsh, Pachi. Really? xD



I wasn't expecting _that_ specific picture to be someone's crush, but it's slightly better to look at than the original, right?

â€‹Right...?


----------



## HarryCanyon (Aug 8, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Three pages. Topic: First furry crush. On a furry forum. And NO one has mentioned this character yet? I'm surprised.



Oh wow, Renamon is quite foxy, literally.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 8, 2012)

Earth Rio said:


> It was a few years ago, when I was first reading _The Taggerung_.
> 
> http://images.wikia.com/redwall/images/1/19/Taggerung.jpg
> 
> In other words, it was Tagg. I felt that he was ruined later in the book, but before that, he was one epic otter. I miss my preteen years...


DO WANT


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 8, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Three pages. Topic: First furry crush. On a furry forum. And NO one has mentioned this character yet? I'm surprised.



Pachi-O GTFO with that bitch

Kthx


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 9, 2012)

Nala


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 9, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Three pages. Topic: First furry crush. On a furry forum. And NO one has mentioned this character yet? I'm surprised.




I think I just jizzed my pants.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 9, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> HOT DAMN!!!
> 
> I think I just jizzed my pants.



Stop it, you're encouraging this behaviour :v


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 9, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Stop it, you're encouraging this behaviour :v



Sorry...


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 9, 2012)

Earth Rio said:


> It was a few years ago, when I was first reading _The Taggerung_.
> 
> http://images.wikia.com/redwall/images/1/19/Taggerung.jpg
> 
> In other words, it was Tagg. I felt that he was ruined later in the book, but before that, he was one epic otter. I miss my preteen years...



He looks like Bayshore from dogs days of summer. :3c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 9, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Three pages. Topic: First furry crush. On a furry forum. And NO one has mentioned this character yet? I'm surprised.



This goes in my, uh, _inspiration_ folder.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 9, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> He looks like Bayshore from dogs days of summer. :3c



*leans over and rests hands under head*

And how might you know about _Dog Days of Summer_â€‹? S=)


----------



## soutthpaw (Aug 9, 2012)

HarryCanyon said:


> For me it would be Cleo on Heathcliff, Clarice on that Chip and Dale cartoon "Two chips and a Miss" and Cheetara on Thundercats when i was 4 27 years ago.



Nice to see  Thundercats is making a comeback in current TV.  saw a bunch of Thundercats stuff at Toys r Us the other day when i was there with the kids.  Also just picked up a TC T-shirt at a local dept store


----------



## Lewi (Aug 9, 2012)

Myself :V


----------



## CanzetYote (Aug 9, 2012)

Probably Sasha from All Dogs Go To Heaven 2. I had to hide my blushing face during her musical number while it was shown in my middle school classroom. I also had a bit of hero worship for Tails Miles Prower from AOSTH when I was a kid but it wasn't a crush.


----------



## j'skar (Aug 9, 2012)

CRYSTAL FROM STAR FOX

FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 9, 2012)

J'skar...are you Azrael from Discworld?


----------



## Vega (Aug 9, 2012)

You'll never know, hell, I don't even think I remember.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 9, 2012)

I just know that guy is what? The Ultimate god of Deaths in the multiverse? So everything he says (like "Yes...") takes up a whole page. I couldn't resist ^^;

Edit: Whoa, Vega wasn't addressing me...I need to sleep.


----------



## Ames (Aug 9, 2012)

what the fuck is wrong with you people


----------



## HarryCanyon (Aug 10, 2012)

CanzetYote said:


> Probably Sasha from All Dogs Go To Heaven 2. I had to hide my blushing face during her musical number while it was shown in my middle school classroom. I also had a bit of hero worship for Tails Miles Prower from AOSTH when I was a kid but it wasn't a crush.


Oh i see what you mean, i rented that when i was 15 and thought she was foxy when she did that musical number but she's no Colleen or Sweet Polly Purebread.



j'skar said:


> CRYSTAL FROM STAR FOX
> 
> FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP



LOL, your funny j'skar.



JamesB said:


> what the fuck is wrong with you people


Don't take this thread seriously James, this is just for fun that's all.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 10, 2012)

Vega said:


> You'll never know, hell, I don't even think I remember.


Don't make me molest your av.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 10, 2012)

Explains the Batwolf part...:grin:


----------



## Vega (Aug 10, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Don't make me molest your av.



Wait!  Let me get my popcorn, I want to watch you molest my av.


Seriously, I can't really remember my first furry crush.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 10, 2012)

Vega said:


> Wait!  Let me get my popcorn, I want to watch you molest my av.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I can't really remember my first furry crush.



Had *that* many, huh? *raises eyebrow*


----------



## Vega (Aug 10, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Had *that* many, huh? *raises eyebrow*



Not really, in the past 9-10 years I've had a "furry" crush on:
Kimahri
Sajin Komamura
Beast(X-Men)
Leomon

I guess either Kimahri or Leomon was my first furry crush.  :I

...... Yep.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 10, 2012)

Vega said:


> Not really, in the past 9-10 years I've had a "furry" crush on:
> Sajin Komamura
> Leomon



Ah, I'll have to see if I can't find what Sajin sounds like (I really never got into Bleach for some reason. Once you go Deathnote you never go back I suppose). I have a theory that most furry crushes are based mostly off voice rather than looks due to it cementing a "human" aspect to the character. 

This would have to be the case with Leomon, cuz I grew up watching Digimon, and it had the budget of a dime-so not too much animation for our favorite beastking. The voice would have to invest a person more so than the art, and a rough and noble voice provided by Paul St. Peter I would imagine made many a fur swoon. Well, that and the nipples...


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Aug 10, 2012)

Why do you guys have to keep quoting the same damn Renamon image over and over? I prefer my screen unmolested by Renamon's breasts.

On topic, you guys would never believe me, but it was Desann from Star Wars. He had a nice ass.


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 10, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Why do you guys have to keep quoting the same damn Renamon image over and over? I prefer my screen unmolested by Renamon's breasts.
> 
> On topic, you guys would never believe me, but it was Desann from Star Wars. He had a nice ass.



I agree with the first part. It makes me feel uncomfortable...


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 11, 2012)

Vega said:


> Madarao



à² _à² 


j'skar said:


> CRYSTAL FROM STAR FOX
> 
> FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


It's spelled "Krystal".
à² _à²  face applies here too.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 12, 2012)

Madarao is soooo gay.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 12, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Madarao is soooo gay.



Episode 11 bro. Episode 11.


----------



## LemonJayde (Aug 12, 2012)

...wat


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 12, 2012)

LemonJayde said:


> ...wat



I'm not going to take the time of day to dig it up. Sorry!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 12, 2012)

lucario i think maybe, prolly not and had something before then but idk.


----------



## bluetaiga (Aug 13, 2012)

Mm I guess mine was Sajin Komamura would be the closest to one I had


----------



## LemonJayde (Aug 13, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> I'm not going to take the time of day to dig it up. Sorry!



No. No. "...wat" was my reaction to this whole thread.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 13, 2012)

Wat, you never wanted to bone a animal cartoon character when you were little?


----------



## LemonJayde (Aug 13, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Wat, you never wanted to bone a animal cartoon character when you were little?



Psh. Yeah.

With my vagina.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 13, 2012)

Vaginas can bone


----------



## LemonJayde (Aug 13, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Vaginas can bone



Let's not have this conversation


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 13, 2012)

You started it


----------



## LemonJayde (Aug 13, 2012)

d.batty said:


> You started it



Annnnnnd i ended it


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 13, 2012)

d.batty said:


> You started it





LemonJayde said:


> Annnnnnd i ended it



Gladiator battle anyone? Maybe some furry crushes can be born?


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2012)

Depends on what you mean by "crush". If you are meaning a strong desire to be with someone who you find very attractive, then nope.

However, if you mean one in which you I liked the most, almost obsessively...


----------



## Livebyhonor (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't know if you would call her a furry, scaly perhaps. Shes not even a true anthro i guess, but she opened the door for me looking to others. For me my girl is Ariel ( the little mermaid )


----------



## Kitefox (Aug 13, 2012)

Would Figment of Epcot count?


----------



## Zarry (Aug 13, 2012)

Miles Tails Prower.


----------



## triage (Aug 13, 2012)

i am disappoint


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Aug 13, 2012)

Zarry said:


> Miles Tails Prower.


I think I know who was player 2 then.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 13, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> I think I know who was player 2 then.


I think I liked Tails also, even if I didn't realize it.


----------



## PieCreature (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't even....NONE?


----------



## Zarry (Aug 13, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> I think I know who was player 2 then.


Oh god that made my night, thank you.


----------



## Psynapse (Aug 14, 2012)

The original Star Wolf, won't lie.Then it was Fox when he lost the head-thing. Now I'm not-so-secretly-anymore crushing on Dust from Dust:An Elysian Tail, coming out in a couple days for XBLA.


----------



## Winter Raptor (Aug 15, 2012)

An original character for me. The user on here - Revenfox - used to have a personal website in the early 2000s which I believe was where I first stumbled into the great big furry world. I fell for her vixen at first, but then she also had Renamon art too which sort of stole the spotlight in my eyes, viewing that character in a whole different manner


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 15, 2012)

Tails did it for me. As with a lot of other people.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 16, 2012)

It would have to be Tails, I used to draw him a lot but gave up completely drawing a few years back. I think he's cool he has two tails and he's super intelligent what's not to love?


----------



## azrael300 (Aug 17, 2012)

i don't even remember anymore.... i think i had a crush with almost every furry i saw in my life.


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 17, 2012)

Felicia from Dark Stalkers. Lord, I had a bad crush on her, even though she didn't exist XD


----------



## Lewi (Aug 17, 2012)

This thread kinda make a knot form in my stomach.

Hurr, knot.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 17, 2012)

Then go away and stop posting in it.


----------



## Adelin (Aug 18, 2012)

I forgot the name of the anime and the wolf in that show, but he used some kind of laser whip as a weapon. It wasn't really a crush, but it was sort of what got me interested in in the whole furry characters. Duga from Shining Force EXA was my very first anthro crush even though he was slightly dirty.


----------



## Fisher (Aug 18, 2012)

That feeling when starfox isn't real and you will never have sex with Falco Lombardi ;__;


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 18, 2012)

Good lord


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 18, 2012)

I never had or will have a crush on someone 'till some 4 or 5 years pass, but I had to admit I was amazed how Crystal from Star Fox looked hot (even If I was 9 years old). Thinking of it, I think I saw an image on google... yes, here it is:


----------



## Cynicism (Aug 19, 2012)

I wouldn't call it a crush, but Renamon was the first furry character I had interest in.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 19, 2012)

Fisher said:


> That feeling when starfox isn't real and you will never have sex with Falco Lombardi ;__;









Kaiser said:


> I never had or will have a crush on someone 'till some 4 or 5 years pass, but I had to admit I was amazed how Crystal from Star Fox looked hot (even If I was 9 years old). Thinking of it, I think I saw an image on google... yes, here it is:


You misspelled it while it was on the page with you. What


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 19, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> I never had or will have a crush on someone 'till some 4 or 5 years pass, but I had to admit I was amazed how Crystal from Star Fox looked hot (even If I was 9 years old). Thinking of it, I think I saw an image on google... yes, here it is:



I debating about putting this image on my desktop.


----------



## Percy (Aug 19, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> I debating about putting this image on my desktop.


Go for it. Then you can stare at her all you want.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 19, 2012)

Percy said:


> Go for it. Then you can stare at her all you want.



à² _à²


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 19, 2012)

Percy said:


> Go for it. Then you can stare at her all you want.



I was joking. There is no way in hell I would get away with putting this on my desktop. My family uses my computer. That would be awkward as hell.


----------



## Percy (Aug 19, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> I was joking. There is no way in hell I would get away with putting this on my desktop. My family uses my computer. That would be awkward as hell.


I was joking as well. I wouldn't want to get caught looking at the picture, period.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 19, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> I was joking. There is no way in hell I would get away with putting this on my desktop. My family uses my computer. That would be awkward as hell.


Ah dude I can totally see it now "foxes don't have blue fur"


----------



## Fisher (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes, in my family we have a rule about only having_ naturally_-coloured vixens in suggestive poses on our desktop.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 20, 2012)

Fisher said:


> Yes, in my family we have a rule about only having_ naturally_-coloured vixens in suggestive poses on our desktop.



your post is going in my sig.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 20, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> your post is going in my sig.



Well done, lad...


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal. I know that Rare was aiming for a damsel in distress but why did they honestly have to make her wear a bra and panties?


----------



## Percy (Aug 20, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Krystal. I know that Rare was aiming for a damsel in distress but why did they honestly have to make her wear a bra and panties?


Probably to satisfy both meanings of the word "vixen".


----------



## DW_ (Aug 20, 2012)

Honestly I have no fucking idea.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 20, 2012)

Krystal is the litmus test for being a Furry.

If you think dressing her in lingerie was disturbing, you're not a Furry.

If you were attracted to her (or Fox), then you are a Furry.

And if you thought Star Fox Adventures was actually a well-made game that had more than good graphics, you have no taste in video games. Sure, I liked the scenery but I just could not stop laughing at the made-up language, the total disassociation with the series' past, and the annoyingness of Prince Tricky


----------



## HarryCanyon (Aug 20, 2012)

TheWildLeon said:


> Felicia from Dark Stalkers. Lord, I had a bad crush on her, even though she didn't exist XD



Oh yes that game was awesome and i was in junior high when i played that game in the arcades, i fell in love with Felicia. She was an instant dreamgirl of mine including Morrigan.

She's still popular.



Kaiser said:


> I never had or will have a crush on someone 'till some 4 or 5 years pass, but I had to admit I was amazed how Crystal from Star Fox looked hot (even If I was 9 years old). Thinking of it, I think I saw an image on google... yes, here it is:



Ah yes, one of the first games i got for my gamecube and she stole the show for us furry players, LOL.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 20, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Krystal. I know that Rare was aiming for a damsel in distress but why did they honestly have to make her wear a bra and panties?



That wasn't Rare's doing. That was Nintendo. Rare never meant for the game to be a Star Fox game. It was supposed to be a game for the N64 called Dinosaur Planet than Nintendo changed it to a Star Fox game because one of the characters looked like Fox. Krystal was supposed to be one of the main playable characters. She was also a cat instead and was wearing more clothes.

Here is concept art and a game image of her original design


----------



## Dokid (Aug 20, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> That wasn't Rare's doing. That was Nintendo. Rare never meant for the game to be a Star Fox game. It was supposed to be a game for the N64 called Dinosaur Planet than Nintendo changed it to a Star Fox game because one of the characters looked like Fox. Krystal was supposed to be one of the main playable characters. She was also a cat instead and was wearing more clothes.
> 
> Here is concept art and a game image of her original design



Honestly I like her design more in that game than in starfox.


----------



## Winter Raptor (Aug 20, 2012)

Being both a lover of krystal _and_ dinos, Dinosaur Planet never seeing the light of day is a depressing fate


----------



## rexsnaps (Aug 20, 2012)

i had a massive crush on freya from ffix as a kid ;~; it was more of a "oh man shes awesome" kind of crush like a hero crush or something


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 20, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> That wasn't Rare's doing. That was Nintendo. Rare never meant for the game to be a Star Fox game. It was supposed to be a game for the N64 called Dinosaur Planet than Nintendo changed it to a Star Fox game because one of the characters looked like Fox. Krystal was supposed to be one of the main playable characters. She was also a cat instead and was wearing more clothes.
> 
> Here is concept art and a game image of her original design



Wow, certainly I didnt know that until now


----------



## Fisher (Aug 22, 2012)

For me, a crush is a sort of mindless infatuation. I suppose I had one on Krystal for a little while, but more recently it's been Falco, especially after seeing him in the new Super Smash. There's something about him that's cool and sexy in an illogical sort of way, and I must admit he's the major reason why I play Starfox these days. Unfortunately, there is about one good Falco fanfiction and maybe one and a half good fan arts. I suppose that means I had better get working. :v


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 22, 2012)

Fisher said:


> Krystal



Fucking thank you for spelling that correctly.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 22, 2012)

Fisher said:


> For me, a crush is a sort of mindless infatuation. I suppose I had one on Krystal for a little while, but more recently it's been Falco, especially after seeing him in the new Super Smash. There's something about him that's cool and sexy in an illogical sort of way, and I must admit he's the major reason why I play Starfox these days. Unfortunately, there is about one good Falco fanfiction and maybe one and a half good fan arts. I suppose that means I had better get working. :v



Boy, did you miss the wrong fad...


----------



## Fisher (Aug 22, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Boy, did you miss the wrong fad...



What do you mean?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 23, 2012)

Fisher said:


> What do you mean?



Oh, their was a huge 3 day long thing where several users changed their avatars to Starfox and Falco romantic scenes. They found some pretty well done ones too. Go to the GTWT thread, a lot of them were in there. They might can point you in the right direction ^^


----------



## PapayaShark (Aug 23, 2012)

Vinnie from biker mice from mars. I was eight or something, okay.


----------



## Whimsical_Sage (Aug 23, 2012)

Larc from Legend of Mana~ There's just something about him that's honorable in a twisted sort of way. Sexy, powerful, and just so very intriguing to me as not only a mancrush, but as a character. And anyone who knows who he is will get all of my brownie points. =3=


----------



## Rika Creature (Aug 24, 2012)

Kovu from the Lion King 2. 

However I quickly realized that crushing on a cartoon lion was freaking weird and it ended abruptly.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 24, 2012)

Rika_Kitty said:


> Kovu from the Lion King 2.
> 
> However I quickly realized that crushing on a cartoon lion was freaking weird and it ended abruptly.



then why are you a furry


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 24, 2012)

Ooooooh!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh no he didn't!! 

Actually, I'm surprised no one else commented on Kovu until now...he shakes his ass for God's sake. (Walt spinning in his grave XD)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 24, 2012)

Fuck Walt, let him spin.


----------



## Coby (Aug 25, 2012)

I think my first was Ratchet from the game Ratchet and Clank or maybe it was T-bone from the Swat Kats but I'm not sure that was a long wile ago and I've slept sense then lol


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry I have got to revive this one. 

As a preteen I had a huge thing for Freya from final Fantasy IX. Still hold a little flame *swoon*. My first furry crush approaching my sexual years was General Rattlor from the He-Man 2003 remake. I still insist he is one of the hottest scalies out there.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 13, 2012)

Fallowfox.


----------



## Kaffee (Nov 13, 2012)

I've never had a crush on an anthro character... though I have had crushes on fictional guys. :3 I just like me some humans.


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 13, 2012)

I have always had a crush on Reis by Rukis.... Sooooo hot.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'd have to say Angela Cross from Ratchet and Clank: Going Commando. Always thought she was kinda hot.


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Mine was Holo from spice and wolf


----------



## Joey (Nov 14, 2012)

Can't remember if I posted in this thread or not, but I just remembered it was Lola Bunny from Space Jam. Good stuff, man.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 14, 2012)

Mine would have to be Ratchet from the Ratchet & Clank series.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 15, 2012)

Goofy?


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 15, 2012)

K fox from star fox :V i am yet to meet a fur i have a crush on ......


----------



## Lhune (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm not into furries, but Beauty and the Beast's "Beast" definitely makes a sexier beast than he does a prince. Lol.


----------



## FreedomXJustice (Nov 15, 2012)

Scar from the Lion King... I told my 4 year old self I was going to marry him.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 15, 2012)

Lhune said:


> I'm not into furries, but Beauty and the Beast's "Beast" definitely makes a sexier beast than he does a prince. Lol.



That is something both furries and non-furries both seem to agree on it would seem.


----------



## badlands (Nov 15, 2012)

Razor from swat kats


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 15, 2012)

Carrot Top


----------



## Menei (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh boy... Who was my _first_ furry crush? Goodness, that's hard to recall... There were so many of them and it was so long ago... XP But I think one of the earliest ones I can remember was Osamu Tezuka's Unico! I was like 5 years old or something and I thought he was adorable! Of course, Unico might not have been the first either; I had a huge crush on Disney's Robin Hood as well (Robin Hood + Fox = AWESOME!!! XP I always loved Robin Hood and foxes, so combine the two and it's an instant win! ;D), and I don't know which I saw first.  If neither of those counts, then Vincent (the "Beast") from the 1987 TV series of Beauty and the Beast _has_ to count even if I was only 6 at the time... I thought Vincent was super-sexy and I just adored him!  OK, so he might not be _fully_ anthro, but lion-men _have_ to count! ;D


----------



## Kixu (Nov 16, 2012)

Might've been Gatomon...  Possibly Renamon...

I'm sure it was something-mon, in any case.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 16, 2012)

I was obsessed with Danger Mouse when I was 3. I wouldn't consider that a crush though, since I was 3.

The earliest I can remember was Woody Woodpecker, Bonkers or Rocko.

It's confusing because I remember liking cartoons at an early age but not when I first had dirty thoughts about them :roll:


----------



## Nidbroking (Nov 16, 2012)

First "official" is of course Krystal. I brought the game on her concept art alone, and took some sweet time to use the binoculars on her. Ah man. And when the ending scene rolled, I immediately thought of an extended ending, thinking it was an original concept. As I discovered the furry fandom, I'm glad to see her being one of the mascots.
First FA/deviantart character - Shandii by spotty_the_cheetah. She gets around and always enjoys it. 8)


----------



## RotS-Targe (Nov 16, 2012)

Renamon
That season is the only one I'll watch, mostly because of her


----------



## Conker (Nov 16, 2012)

Dunno. I recall ages ago before puberty was a thing this mouse anthro in some cartoon. I don't remember anything about her other than that; couldn't tell you anything. Mostly a vague concept now that I rarely remember.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 17, 2012)

Conker said:


> Dunno. I recall ages ago before puberty was a thing this mouse anthro in some cartoon. I don't remember anything about her other than that; couldn't tell you anything. Mostly a vague concept now that I rarely remember.



Was it Feivel Goes West by any chance? There's a ladymouse in that.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 18, 2012)

Lhune said:


> I'm not into furries, but Beauty and the Beast's "Beast" definitely makes a sexier beast than he does a prince. Lol.


Word, I remember liking him and I certainly appreciate him now. Once he turns human I mysteriously lose interest in him.


----------



## Conker (Nov 18, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Was it Feivel Goes West by any chance? There's a ladymouse in that.


Doesn't seem to be the one, but I do remember watching that movie/cartoon thing. Don't remember what it was about, but i recognize the art style.


----------



## HarryCanyon (Dec 2, 2013)

The name of the mouse girl in American Tail 2 is Fieval's sister Tanya. Oh i remembered having a crush on her as well when i was 10 when i saw that in theaters and thought she was cute but not as hot as Gadget or Miss Kitty Mouse from Great Mouse Detective


----------



## Xevvy (Dec 3, 2013)

Can't say I've ever had a crush on any, crushes are more a real life thing, not something I have for fictional characters - wouldn't stop me from participating in a great big org-wait, what was I saying? Oh yeah, no crushes. Earliest examples of Anthro-esque characters I liked would be like Tails from Sonic or Red from FF7, or maybe a little later on Guilmon from Digimon S3... nothing sexual of course. 

...

Sexual is reserved for characters like Kimahri. Mmmm... Kimahri.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 3, 2013)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/131634-Your-fictional-character-crush

A thread thats actually from this year and exactly the same.


----------



## Kofi Adofo (Dec 3, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/131634-Your-fictional-character-crush
> 
> A thread thats actually from this year and exactly the same.



And last replied to in the last week.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 4, 2013)

Probably Renamon.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh god...it was probably that german dog from Road Rovers.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 5, 2013)

I guess I added a sexual element to the Little Red Riding Hood story so I would have imagined myself as her well-endowed, horny, and muscular wolf boyfriend. That's not really a Furry crush but I did see myself as a lupine sex symbol.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 5, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I guess I added a sexual element to the Little Red Riding Hood story so I would have imagined myself as her well-endowed, horny, and muscular wolf boyfriend. That's not really a Furry crush but I did see myself as a lupine sex symbol.



Whaaaaa-?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 5, 2013)

*gunshot*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 5, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Whaaaaa-?



Just laugh like I did. (Although, to be fair, I think the original story did have the secret theme of teaching young girls a fear of sex.)


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 5, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I guess I added a sexual element to the Little Red Riding Hood story so I would have imagined myself as her well-endowed, horny, and muscular wolf boyfriend. That's not really a Furry crush but I did see myself as a lupine sex symbol.



Memo to myself: Keep future children away from Darryl.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 5, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I guess I added a sexual element to the Little Red Riding Hood story so I would have imagined myself as her well-endowed, horny, and muscular wolf boyfriend. That's not really a Furry crush but I did see myself as a lupine sex symbol.


This is disturbing.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, I guess my first real life furry crush would be Telephone. She just engulfs her character so well and is so damn friggin' cute! 

But I have a mutual respect for all fictional/non fictional furs.


----------



## Kofi Adofo (Dec 5, 2013)

Balto. I don't even know where it came from but I was enamored with him.


----------



## aefields (Dec 8, 2013)

Maid Marian, Disney style.  That's the earliest I remember - seeing her in the theater.  I had crushes early.  I wanted to be in that carriage with her at the end!    . . .  And I kind of wanted to be foxy Robin Hood to be with her.  



Harbinger said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/131634-Your-fictional-character-crush
> 
> A thread thats actually from this year and exactly the same.


ouch
Bummer finding out you redid something - rather than add to it.  Too bad the OP of that didn't use search.


----------



## NotinNottigham (Dec 12, 2013)

For me it was and will always be Disneys Robin Hood. Normal girls can have Price Charming. I want Robin Hood. :3 I'm a wolf but i have a thing or Red Foxes.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 12, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I guess I added a sexual element to the Little Red Riding Hood story so I would have imagined myself as her well-endowed, horny, and muscular wolf boyfriend. That's not really a Furry crush but I did see myself as a lupine sex symbol.


For a minute there, I thought you wanted to be Little Red Riding Hood...


NotinNottigham said:


> but i have a thing for Red Foxes.


You should meet SirRob.


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 14, 2013)

I'd have to say yugo from bloody roar x3


----------



## HarryCanyon (Dec 15, 2013)

aefields said:


> Maid Marian, Disney style.  That's the earliest I remember - seeing her in the theater.  I had crushes early.  I wanted to be in that carriage with her at the end!    . . .  And I kind of wanted to be foxy Robin Hood to be with her.
> 
> 
> ouch
> Bummer finding out you redid something - rather than add to it.  Too bad the OP of that didn't use search.



You saw that in theaters? wow! which one 1973 or 1982 re-issue?



Butterflygoddess said:


> Oh god...it was probably that german dog from Road Rovers.


Blitz is his name


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 15, 2013)

Kaeko said:


> I'd have to say yugo from bloody roar x3


Oh that's a blast from the past. Word. I liked the androgynous Fox more though.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 15, 2013)

Kathrin from twokinds :3


----------



## BakedGewds (Dec 15, 2013)

Definitely gotta go with Kovu from Lion King 2.


----------



## Nashida (Dec 15, 2013)

Balto and Kovu for me. Kovu's actually the only TLK character I regularly doodle to fix art block.


----------



## Sar (Dec 15, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I guess I added a sexual element to the Little Red Riding Hood story so I would have imagined myself as her well-endowed, horny, and muscular wolf boyfriend. That's not really a Furry crush but I did see myself as a lupine sex symbol.


Isn't that like the message in the story?


----------



## JaketheTiger (Dec 16, 2013)

my First furry crush was Crash Bandicoot.
i love the crazy little guy ^^


----------



## Carnau (Dec 16, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> Nala


Okay someone beat me to it.


----------



## clinteastwood95 (Dec 16, 2013)

King Kazma from Summer Wars.


----------



## Sar (Dec 16, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> Kathrin from twokinds :3


I could be wrong, but that was a little NSFWish. But I see the cuteness more than a crush.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 16, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> I could be wrong, but that was a little NSFWish. But I see the cuteness more than a crush.


its all k, the comic is PG-13 or something along that.
and its more crush than cuteness for me :3


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 16, 2013)

Wait, wait, wait ... JAKE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can't believe I forgot about him.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 17, 2013)

clinteastwood95 said:


> King Kazma from Summer Wars.



Just watched that movie lastnight. Its amazing


----------



## deathsock (Dec 17, 2013)

More of a scaly than a furry, considering he's a python, but...






Now I know what you're thinki--


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)

deathsock said:


> More of a scaly than a furry, considering he's a python, but...
> *pic*



Hmmm... what made you get attracted? Was he charming?


----------



## deathsock (Dec 17, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Hmmm... what made you get attracted? Was he charming?


Mm, I just thought Kaa was cute; plus the song he sang while hypnotizing Mowgli would help me fall asleep.


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)

deathsock said:


> Mm, I just thought Kaa was cute; plus the song he sang while hypnotizing Mowgli would help me fall asleep.


Not entirely sure how hypnosis gives a crush but it if it Yurtles your Turtle.


----------



## Midyin (Dec 17, 2013)

LOTS!

i have a weakness for the ladies. Human and anthro.. lol

but if I have to try to pin down "My First Furry Crush Ever"....... Gadget from Redcue Rangers? That's the earliest cartoon show I can remember being a loyal fan too...


----------



## Traven V (Dec 17, 2014)

LOL, I was searching for Disney Robin Hood pictures so I could start drawing him and somehow this page was stuck in my tabs XD. If i hadn't stated it before It would definitely be Robin Hood.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 17, 2014)

Um. No. Although there are some furry characters that I thought where awesome and obsessed over. I never had a crush on any of them. All my crushes have been real people.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 17, 2014)

Umm...my mate (seriously)


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 17, 2014)

Don't know if anyone else considers him an anthro, but:







I still think he's a sexy beast.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't think I've really ever had a furry crush but, I do like (adult) Bambi in a weird way.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd have to say that Hunter from Spyro takes the spot for me.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 17, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Don't know if anyone else considers him an anthro, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But he doesn't even have a waist...which means no D for you.

First furry crush huh? 
I guess Lola bunny...first anime character crush would be hinata 
And game would be Lara croft cause boobies :3


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 17, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> But he doesn't even have a waist...which means no D for you.



Clearly you haven't seen/read any Rayman porn. Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 17, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Clearly you haven't seen/read any Rayman porn. Where there's a will, there's a way.



I'm guessing a floating dick.

Does that thing have a mind of it's own because it would be cool to have someone's dick shoved up in anyone's ass while sitting comfortably in my living room.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 17, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I'm guessing a floating dick.
> 
> Does that thing have a mind of it's own because it would be cool to have someone's dick shoved up in anyone's ass while sitting comfortably in my living room.



excuse me while I'll go throw up


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 17, 2014)

Rango came out when puberty started wrecking me. So I got turned on by this chick.


----------



## EnthusiasticPup (Dec 17, 2014)

Idk but bowser was it for me probably because he was sometimes drawn buff and not to big either that or build tiger oh and the girl from the coyote river comic


----------



## Hachiro (Dec 17, 2014)

it's Vector man, the most badass croc.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow I remember this thread.

- Platonic-wise it was probably one of the Gargoyles. Lexington.

- Sexy-wise it was this guy. General Rattlor. That voice. I die every time.


----------



## Simo (Dec 18, 2014)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. Especially Donatello.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 18, 2014)

Simo said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. Especially Donatello.



Donatello was my favorite TMNT. My favorite characters go towards the nerdy side of the spectrum


----------



## MorbidWolf (Dec 18, 2014)

Haha Weregaroramon or however the bloody hell you spell it. I thought he was sexy also I might liked the robot beetle digimon. And Liomon.. Total hotness lol. By far digimon had all the sexy furs. But maybe it was The Beast from Beauty and The Beast? Was it Disney's intent to make him sexy? Also I'm into humans too but the human form of the beast is not good looking!


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 18, 2014)

MorbidWolf said:


> Haha Weregaroramon or however the bloody hell you spell it. I thought he was sexy also I might liked the robot beetle digimon. And Liomon.. Total hotness lol. By far digimon had all the sexy furs. But maybe it was The Beast from Beauty and The Beast? Was it Disney's intent to make him sexy? Also I'm into humans too but the human form of the beast is not good looking!



Is what turns you on all you talk about?


----------



## MorbidWolf (Dec 18, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Is what turns you on all you talk about?



Sorry... I suppose I'm not making a very good impression...


----------



## ssyn (Dec 19, 2014)

Lol for me it was Buster from Arthur. xD He was just so goofy & misunderstood.
I also thought Simba (the one from TLK2) was pretty hot x.x


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 19, 2014)

Lady, from Lady and the Tramp.

I was 5, okay! But I do still find her personality adorable.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Dec 19, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Rango came out when puberty started wrecking me. So I got turned on by this chick.



I could never tell if she was meant to be a Fennec or a Squirrel, really.

The size ratios were messed up in Rango. Hawks being bigger than a building which is in turn being bigger than a porcupine, for example.


----------



## Eirrinn (Dec 19, 2014)

I've only had a crush on one guy with fox features but he wasn't full out anthro.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 19, 2014)

I wouldn't say crush, but I've liked this character since I was a kid and saw the movie.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 20, 2014)

ssyn said:


> Lol for me it was Buster from Arthur. xD He was just so goofy & misunderstood.
> I also thought Simba (the one from TLK2) was pretty hot x.x


lol Dad Simba in particular.


----------



## VintageLynx (Dec 20, 2014)

I can't say that I have ever had a furry crush apart from passing 'they look hot' thoughts, however I really did have a soft spot for the Foxy Bingo fox - playing it cool, wowing the girls and having fun. And a northern accent.

http://youtu.be/kc3AMkxtVws


----------



## Enrel (Dec 21, 2014)

Probably for me, it would have been Sally Acorn from that SatAM Sonic show.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> I can't say that I have ever had a furry crush apart from passing 'they look hot' thoughts, however I really did have a soft spot for the Foxy Bingo fox - playing it cool, wowing the girls and having fun. And a northern accent.
> 
> http://youtu.be/kc3AMkxtVws




Foxy is hawt.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't even have a crush on anyone in real life. I think I am attracted to any organism that isn't human. Q.Q


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 21, 2014)

Actually damn. These guys probably predated Rattlor for me.







 "

"Don't be a weird boy."


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Sly cooper probably, although I think at the time I was too young to be 'attracted', per se


----------



## arcticross fox (Dec 24, 2014)

ahh, carmelita fox..........


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 25, 2014)

F-fox mccloud


----------



## Simo (Dec 25, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Donatello was my favorite TMNT. My favorite characters go towards the nerdy side of the spectrum



Same here. Beast Boy was another that fits this mold, and plus, very versatile, I should think.


----------



## AliothFox (Dec 25, 2014)

Fox and Krystal McCloud :3
I have to admit it started with Krystal, but then Fox... *fans self*


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 25, 2014)

Simo said:


> Same here. Beast Boy was another that fits this mold, and plus, very versatile, I should think.


Oh you dirty. But ... I had the same feels when I watched Teen Titans <.<


----------



## Riltmos (Dec 25, 2014)

People who know me may think it was Falco, but those people are wrong! It was Robin from Robin Hood, also I wouldn't say it was a crush but more of a "He's cute." kind of thing.


----------



## stargauze (Dec 30, 2014)

Not really a crush as much as a "wow, really cute" feeling, but Wolfrun from Smile Precure. 
Kind of an obscure character, but he's hot. >///>

I'm not really a crush person though, so take that as you will.


----------



## Zarinas (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't know if this counts as a furry or even if I do since I am a reptile but I would have to say my first crush would be Godzilla! He is just so big and muscular - Animal yet intelligent and so territorial. Would love to see him be viciously protective of me.
Then there is Shere Khan from Tailspin- Just so... ugh panties are wet.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Dec 31, 2014)

I used to watch Duck Tales with a massive erection whenever Scrooge McDuck showed up.


----------



## NightWolf (Dec 31, 2014)

I have several: 
First Furry Crush: Robin Hood (fox version)
First Cartoon Crush: Cassim (Aladdin's father in King of Thieves) 
First fictional live action crush: Darth Maul


----------



## Terror-Run (Dec 31, 2014)

can't really call it a crush - not in the way I fawn over human characters at least. But I've always loved scar from lion king, couldn't even be mad at him for the bad shit he did - he was just so darn fabolous


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 31, 2014)

Terror-Run said:


> can't really call it a crush - not in the way I fawn over human characters at least. But I've always loved scar from lion king, couldn't even be mad at him for the bad shit he did - he was just so darn fabolous


Word. I've watched the Lion King with friends and they describes Scar as ungly. I'm not sure _what_ movie they were seeing...


----------



## Fopfox (Dec 31, 2014)

Strange choice. Sierra from Legend of Mana. It was really the first time I paid attention to furry design. The character isn't really that sexy, but the art design of the game definitely was amazing.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 31, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I used to watch Duck Tales with a massive erection whenever Scrooge McDuck showed up.



Your avatar goes perfectly with this comment.


----------



## AliothFox (Dec 31, 2014)

Zarinas said:


> I don't know if this counts as a furry or even if I do since I am a reptile but I would have to say my first crush would be Godzilla! He is just so big and muscular - Animal yet intelligent and so territorial. Would love to see him be viciously protective of me.
> Then there is Shere Khan from Tailspin- Just so... ugh panties are wet.



Oh, I can get behind the Shere Khan thing!  But the one that gets me from TaleSpin every time is Don Karnage.  (Especially when K-9 draws him.  Unf.)


----------



## Keetoo (Dec 31, 2014)

Never had a crush on a character.
But always liked Crash Bandicoot.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Dec 31, 2014)

Tails the fox is probably thefirst furry I realy liked! That's what made me aware of the fandom! But as far as a crush go's... this is gonna sound Wierd for me but I had a huge thing for brandy from brandy and Mr whiskers


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 3, 2015)

I had this discussion with a coworker recently. We had the "first 'i am definitely not straight' crush you had" talk. Hers was some girl from a movie i hadn't seen, and i said "Robin Hood. She said "like Men in Tights?" and i said "no...no, the furry one. the fox."


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Jan 3, 2015)

Timon from The Lion King and Rocko from Rocko's Modern Life


----------



## Kimjoy (Jan 4, 2015)

Bijou from Hamtaro :3


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 4, 2015)

Honestly never had one...not that I can remember anyways.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Jan 4, 2015)

Hmm..hard one. Of course I could go cliche with Robin Hood but....I'll go with my alternative choice. Justin the Rat from The Secret of NIMH. Definitely one of the reasons I like rodents.

OoOo!!! Or Basil of Baker Street!


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 4, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> Hmm..hard one. Of course I could go cliche with Robin Hood but....I'll go with my alternative choice. Justin the Rat from The Secret of NIMH. Definitely one of the reasons I like rodents.



Justin was great character indeed.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Jan 4, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Justin was great character indeed.



Oh yes! Gallant, courageous, and oh so handsome. That smile though!!!


----------



## Artificial-Furry (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm not sure.  It was either Banzai (from Lion King), Porunga, Shendu (Jackie Chan Adventures), or Mushu.  Notice how the last three are all dragons ^^'


----------



## HarryCanyon (Jan 5, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I used to watch Duck Tales with a massive erection whenever Scrooge McDuck showed up.



LOL, that really cracked me up!



Midyin said:


> LOTS!
> 
> i have a weakness for the ladies. Human and anthro.. lol
> 
> but if I have to try to pin down "My First Furry Crush Ever"....... Gadget from Redcue Rangers? That's the earliest cartoon show I can remember being a loyal fan too...



Ditto i have a weakness for anthro, humanoid, human and celebrities.


----------



## Zop (Jan 6, 2015)

Sally Acorn. They used to have sonic the hedgehog comic books. That shit was the bomb.


----------



## Kane01 (Jan 9, 2015)

Not to be typical but ,if I were to blow the dust off the old scuzzy drive and really think about it,  I would have to say my first crush was Maid Marian from the Disney Robin Hood.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 10, 2015)

At the risk of condemning myself as a deviant, here are my first furry crushes of note.

Freya from FF9. It's not so much a pervy thing; if anything, she is a tragic and relatable character in her aims. I think the art makes her cute, but I would go as far as to say she's sexually attractive.







Other characters of note:

- Lola Bunny (Damn it, they drew her sexy for a reason. Regardless if they knew what they were doing, they DID IT.)
- Gadget from Chip n Dale Rescue Rangers
- Chrono Cross - Lynx (was a bit attracted there, strangely enough)
- Tawna from Crash Bandicoot (Again, they drew her sexualized in the first place)


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 10, 2015)

<------


----------



## Mylo (Jan 13, 2015)

It may have been Sly Cooper.. I remember seeing a picture of him when I was little and trying to draw it / generally thinking it was the coolest damn thing.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 13, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I used to watch Duck Tales with a massive erection whenever Scrooge McDuck showed up.



Got a thing for Scottish guys huh? 
Oh murr :V


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 13, 2015)

It was probably someone standard like Fox McCloud or Wolf O'Donnell. Though Razor from SWAT Kats also comes to mind. I'm also having a strange calling to The Secret of Nimh, as I attempt to answer this question...

Actually, now that I really think about it, I kinda feel like those were initial stepping stones characters, but actual "oh god" crushes were on 'genuine fursonas' of people / friends / boys I liked. I remember a time where I was messaging folks based on attraction to their avatars or characters, and going from there. It might have been a brief while, though.

Also, just thought of Tails, and now that I know how old he is, I am done.


----------



## Flamegirl42 (Jan 17, 2015)

My first furry crush was probably Simba from The Lion King when I was a kid. Heck, I thought I was a lion until I was 10 haha! I don't know if Simba really counts though. I also loved the Beast from Beauty and the Beast. I was always so sad at the end when he turned into a human. His beast form is just so cool.

Oh, and Spyro the Dragon was my favorite game in the world and probably lead to me identifying with dragons.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 17, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> At the risk of condemning myself as a deviant, here are my first furry crushes of note.
> 
> Freya from FF9. It's not so much a pervy thing; if anything, she is a tragic and relatable character in her aims. I think the art makes her cute, but I would go as far as to say she's sexually attractive.


Same here. I wasn't expecting the anthro  character to get such a crushing and heavy backstory. And yeah kudos on making the mouse ladies sexy.


----------



## Calzyh (Jan 17, 2015)

*Tigress from Kung Fu Panda. Dont judge me <3

*


----------



## VintageLynx (Jan 20, 2015)

Seeing a few for Robin Hood here. That film is old, but they got the characters so attractively drawn it amazes me that they got it so right. As a young teen when I saw Maid Marion I felt my heart melt more than a little bit. She looked (and still looks) fine. I really liked her voice too...


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd have to say...FF8's Ifrit was probably my first character crush.  Embrace me with those fiery arms...


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 20, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Dawnedge (Jan 20, 2015)

Bones from Animal Crossing.....


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 20, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I'd have to say...FF8's Ifrit was probably my first character crush.  Embrace me with those fiery arms...



Oooh, FFVIII Ifrit was good but FFX Ifrit will always have my heart. ;w;


----------



## Flavur (Jan 20, 2015)

*Where do I start?*













Does beast boy count? o:


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 21, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> Oooh, FFVIII Ifrit was good but FFX Ifrit will always have my heart. ;w;


Yez. Aeon Ifrit has DEM CLAWS. Claws for days.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2015)

Mylo said:


> It may have been Sly Cooper.. I remember seeing a picture of him when I was little and trying to draw it / generally thinking it was the coolest damn thing.



I second sly cooper. 


I also saw a cardboard cut out of ratchet, from ratchet and clank when I was a kid, and fell in love straight away lol.


----------



## Gator (Jan 21, 2015)

does the grinch count?  because the grinch.
http://media0.giphy.com/media/UChPEs9ghFo2s/giphy.gif
bamf
he also had the best teeth goddamn


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 21, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> Yez. Aeon Ifrit has DEM CLAWS. Claws for days.



THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYIN'...hunk. total hunk.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 2, 2015)

Cassie from Dragon Tales when I was like 4 or 5.

So yeah, my first crush altogether was on an anthropomorphic character, haha.


----------



## Ristray (Feb 2, 2015)

Norbert from The Angry Beavers.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 2, 2015)

Tsavi, she was my very first anthropomorphic fictional character crush.
A pretty generic female Khajiit NPC from "The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion". I loved all Khajiit's in hoods, and I sympathized with her short story. So I followed her around Leyawiin like a creepy person. 

Then there was Dar-Ma, the super nice Argonian lady I rescued in my favorite quest in Oblivion.

Then there was J'zargo... one does not need to say more, he's fucking J'zargo.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Feb 3, 2015)

I did have a thing for Disney's foxy Robin Hood.  I mean, how could you not?

The one that most sticks out was Don Karnage of TaleSpin.

It must be a pirate/merfur thing.

As a kid, I also "created" characters, that were essentially human TV/movie/musical/book characters but in anthro form.  I was especially drawn to music or fantasy-genre movies. For example, the Phantom of the Opera was a solid black leopard and in my own weird world I had a crush on that "character" for a long time.

Oh. . .and Flavur's post reminded me. . .I loved Brooklyn in Gargoyles, too.


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 4, 2015)

Maelstrom Eyre said:


> Oh. . .and Flavur's post reminded me. . .I loved Brooklyn in Gargoyles, too.


I'm pretty sure every furry has had a thing for Brooklyn. Male and female. Straight and gay.

Though I preferred Lexington <.<


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 4, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> Though I preferred Lexington <.<



I liked Lexington too. I think even as I kid I could tell he was gay.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 4, 2015)

I just realized they've all been on bears

Wuh


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 4, 2015)

Rouge where u at?


----------



## Alexodia (Feb 7, 2015)

Beast from X-Men but only in his hardcore feline form.


----------



## Stitchi (Feb 10, 2015)

Don't really know if she's a furry as such, but she's got cat ears,so I guess that's sorta there. Anyway it was/is celty sturluson from durarara!!!


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 11, 2015)

Alexodia said:


> Beast from X-Men but only in his hardcore feline form.


Um yeah. Best Beast. I like dall the ennui he went into after changing to that form.


----------



## SageMerric (Feb 12, 2015)

Either Sly Cooper or Robin Hood(Disney). The two of them are literally as suave as one can get.


----------



## Mischief_Mitten (Feb 17, 2015)

Probably Ratchet from Ratchet & Clank, he was always such a cutie.

I also had a thing for Gadget from rescue rangers, and I guess Chip too.

There were some more later, but those are probably some of the first.


----------



## Mischief_Mitten (Feb 17, 2015)

SageMerric said:


> Either Sly Cooper or Robin Hood(Disney). The two of them are literally as suave as one can get.



Oh man, I used to have a huge crush on Robin Hood when I was younger, I used to fantasize about him a lot.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hmm, not quite sure what my earliest was, but I do remember taking a liking to Angel from the Lilo and Stitch tv series when I was in middle school. Not sure if that counts though, since she's an alien


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Feb 18, 2015)

That one cat from Swat Kats. Sorry to say it like that, but it's been years since I last watched that, and I kinda forgot the names. But I'm pretty sure he was my first.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 18, 2015)

DragonTheWolf said:


> That one cat from Swat Kats. Sorry to say it like that, but it's been years since I last watched that, and I kinda forgot the names. But I'm pretty sure he was my first.



The fat one or the skinny one?


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Feb 18, 2015)

The skinny one.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 19, 2015)

DragonTheWolf said:


> The skinny one.



Me too <3 

His name was Jake.


----------



## mysticfyre (Feb 19, 2015)

I had a crush on Simba- probably because I had a crush on JTT at the same time.


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh, I was _definitely_ prepared.


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 19, 2015)

Chellehound said:


> Oh, I was _definitely_ prepared.


Heph heph heph. More like _queen_ of the Pride Lands.


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 19, 2015)

I seriously hope you're not making false accusations about my childhood husbando.


----------



## SonicSweeti (Feb 22, 2015)

Mine was, and still is Sonic the Hedgehog *blushy face* I also really loved Crash Bandicoot, too.


----------



## Boydroach (Jan 25, 2018)

Lex from amorous :\ ik I'm kinda weird but I likey


----------



## dogryme6 (Jan 25, 2018)

Ya'll forgot rouge the flipping bat!


----------



## Celestialrainicorn (Jan 25, 2018)

My furry crush was Bagi


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 25, 2018)

When I was younger, I used to really enjoy watching the lion king. One time I watched it so much my mom hid the dvd behind the couch.

I liked Kovu the most when I was younger


----------



## Dongding (Jan 25, 2018)

Dragon. She has buns, hun.


----------



## Loffi (Jan 25, 2018)

Impmon from Digimon and Randall Boggs from Monsters Inc 

These were both around the same time and when I realized I wasn't a normal person.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jan 25, 2018)

It was either Pumzie or Marty, I don't remember which one was first


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh, God, this is embarrassing!

OK, I was 7 , but still!


----------



## Loffi (Jan 25, 2018)

Baloo could be my big bear daddy

On a similar note:


----------



## Ashke (Jan 25, 2018)

Probably 30/30 from Bravestarr. Who doesn't love a cyborg anthro horse with a huge gun?


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 26, 2018)

The centaurettes from Fantasia, and Kaa from The Jungle Book


----------



## Simo (Jan 26, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> The centaurettes from Fantasia, and Kaa from The Jungle Book



Kaa! That is pretty neat!

Me...I like the bear! Well, and the grouchy cat, Bagheera, is sorta nice, too : )


----------



## Etyruven Dratnykuh (Jan 26, 2018)

uh... Bowser? <3


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 27, 2018)

Maybe an obvious, cheesy one, but whatever. Lola Bunny.


----------



## stimpy (Jan 27, 2018)

I ain't memeing when I say it was Mametchi from the tamagotchi anime. I must of been like 6 or 7 Mabey


----------



## Ciderfine (Jan 27, 2018)

Never had a crush on a fake non living character.


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 27, 2018)

It was probably the main character form the first Redwall book. Can't remember his name now. Something like mattias...or was that the legendary hero that the main character was a reincarnation of? It's been so long.

Anyway, I totally liked him and his girlfriend cornflower


----------



## Nirvanaz (Mar 22, 2018)

When i was 10 i had a crush on Kovu from lion king 2


----------



## Folhester (Mar 23, 2018)

Baron from Ghibli's The Cat Returns.

It's a FREAKING foxy ginger cat in a classy suit with a tophat and cane, what did you want me to do.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 23, 2018)

Probably Robin Hood from that Disney animated film, while I can't say I had any feelings for the character, the film sent me down the path of becoming a furry, plus I'm a fan of characters with similar features/physique.


----------



## fourur (Mar 23, 2018)

sonic? or tail I don't remember, or rainamon maybe, childhood is so blurry. 

sad nobody have a crush on me , poor furry fan I am.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 23, 2018)

this is gonna be pretty pathetic but
Nick Wilde, ZPD!  he's such a bad boii i just wanna snuggle up to him omgg


----------



## fourur (Mar 23, 2018)

owo that me


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 23, 2018)

fourur said:


> owo that me


exactly


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 23, 2018)

Take me in your arms and carry me away!.....I have issues.


----------



## Shortcakes (Mar 23, 2018)

Basil, from The Great Mouse Detective 
Also Russel from Once Upon a Forest


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Mar 23, 2018)

Sebrena Arbok.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 24, 2018)

...does Draco from Dragonheart count?


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Mar 24, 2018)

It wasnt Sebrena actually.  It was Spyro the Dragon ans Cynder.


----------



## Sranch (Mar 25, 2018)

What is a furry character crush?


----------



## Taku (Mar 28, 2018)

Roxanne. Goofy movie.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 28, 2018)

None, I have souless intentions for being here.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

This show FUCKED me up mate.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Mar 28, 2018)

I wouldn't call it a crush, but I had a lot of sympathy for Cluny the Scourge, as well as most of the other 'vermin' in the Redwall series. Redwall comprised a good chunk of my childhood, and I was always really into villain characters. 
It was huge to me, because before that, most of the books I read were just children's books and such.. English was always one of my best subjects, however being in a school wherein the material you were given wasn't chosen according to your actual skill, I was reading below my level for a long time. Full, encompassing stories with character and worldbuilding were rather new to me at the time I happened upon Redwall, and since I'd always loved reading, I got sucked in straight away.

Of course, Cluny wasn't the first character I was particularly fond of- I was also a fan of various cartoon characters, pretty much all of the Bionicle characters, and I liked a lot of characters from the Warcraft franchise, seeing as Warcraft III was another big chunk of my childhood.


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Mar 28, 2018)

Not too sure.. but i think it was either Mufasa or Nick Wilde
I'm such a mainstream piece of shit i knooooow lmao


----------



## Gashat50 (Apr 30, 2019)

For me it was Wargreymon. I'm not sure why...maybe it was that amazing armor, maybe it was that awesome muscular body, but everyday after school I used to come from school and watch Digimon on Fox Kids back in the day, and I always admired that hot dino warrior.


----------



## JillianCorvus (May 1, 2019)

Going for the deep cuts here: Jenny from Bucky O'Hare.
Though as a kid I always thought she was a skunk for some reason, not a cat.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 1, 2019)

Oh, that's an easy one


----------



## ThatSquareOverThere (May 1, 2019)

...probably Kovu from Lion King  I blame JasonMarsden, the men's got a beautiful voice >3>


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 1, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> View attachment 61003


Mmmmm. Yeah, she was my second after Krystal.


----------



## Pyruus (May 1, 2019)

I've had a few, but my most memorable ones, aka my current ones, are on Lucario and, surprisingly, Revali from Breath of the Wild.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 1, 2019)

Revali is awesome! Let us not exclude our feathered brethren!


----------



## Pyruus (May 1, 2019)

Uhh, I don't know why the image came in that big, but yeah
I feel like Revali has a tsundere crush on Link
As someone put it online, Revali is a jerk with a heart of gold.


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 1, 2019)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Mmmmm. Yeah, she was my second after Krystal.


The harbingers of furmageddon


----------



## Pyruus (May 1, 2019)

I had one on Sidon for a bit, but then I really got a bad crush on Revali... I had one on Cynder for a while... FOXY! He was my first, how could I forget? Ohhh, he's the one that made me an official furry.
Oh, god, that was quite a crush.
it's kind of funny. I can see who my crushes were just by looking at my old cache of.. um... pictures.


----------



## Melnew (May 1, 2019)




----------

